# Leopard Mail crashing after opening



## TerryStarks (Dec 8, 2007)

Since I loaded Leopard on my new Imac 24" 2.8 Mail has been crashing within 10 seconds of opening. When it opens nothing happens immediately then the little colored wheel starts spinning and the closes.

I have sent several reports to Apple. In the Apple discussion groups this seems to be a big issue.

I have repaired the permissions, downloaded the latest Mac OS and installed to to avail.

Thanks for your help,

Terry


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i see you did find us terry, welcome. if i remember correctly, you did tell me that on this same mac in a different login, mail works fine, is that true? if that is the case, i want to know what email accounts you are trying to access from both logins.


----------



## TerryStarks (Dec 8, 2007)

Nathan, yes you are correct. My email is fine. In the discussion groups at Apple they say when the exit mail and come back in is when this issue happens.

We are using Cox email accounts.

***edit

and .mac

***end edit

Hope this helps.

Terry


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

so you have a .mac account and cox accounts on yours and just a cox on hers?


----------



## TerryStarks (Dec 8, 2007)

Nathan, Calvin KE7LPH came by to borrow my antenna analyzer and he took a look at my computer and he saw that there was a kernal issue. He went into single user mode and did a files check. He then opened in safe mode and did some other things and now everything works fine.

Yes, I am the only one using .mac email.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, i'm glad it works. i wonder what was wrong.


----------



## TerryStarks (Dec 8, 2007)

Nathan, I think it was an email that Connie got. She clicked on it this morning and Mail closed immediately. I was able to grab it and drag to the trash and delete it and no more problems. Maybe some one is making virus emails. ????

Thanks,

Terry


----------

